# how do you haul your atv with a plow?



## topdog

does anyone use any type of atv rack by chance? tired of pulling a trailer for my atv, & i need my bed space for ice melt, shovels, spreaders, & etc.

was just curious if there were some recommendations on a good hauler.

thanks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i have a small trailer that works awesome 5x8 landscape deal. i mounted a alum tool box on the front for carrying gas and tools. its lower so its an easy load type with mesh ramp.


----------



## Travel'n Trees

I run a 18 foot equipment trailer two pallets of salt on front of it wish I had a easier ramp, shovels spreaders and blowers in bed of truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont haul my trailer and atv in the winter. but I use a 6x12 trailer to haul my quad. Now I have to put a side gate on it for my other atv.


----------



## kagey

I have an 5x8 trailer wood floor with mesh ramp. Fits my '08 AC 650 H1 TRV snug but it fits. Only problem I have is I have to disconnect the plow which isn't a big deal. Have enough room for some other stuff like gas cans, toolbox, etc.


----------



## hansons glc

6x12 enclosed trailer


----------



## Pjslawncare1

I use a landscape trailer right now. I like this topic because I was wondering if anyone is able to get the plow/atv into the bed of their truck.


----------



## JTLossos

I'm using a Karavan 2 place open tilt trailer. Had some initial issues with plow striking the deck and traction problems. Solved the first issue by running a full length 1x6 piece of synthetic decking up centrer of trailer for plow to "strike" on, due to its slippery nature it doesn't gouge like lumber and "floats" the plow ahead until atv levels out on same plane and plow is again suspended above the surface. Second issue solved by adding Ramp Track (TM) traction plates to deck. Even when these perforated galvanised plates appear packed with snow/ice my atv climbs right up there canting the trailer back down.


----------



## Steve G.

Pjslawncare1;739839 said:


> I use a landscape trailer right now. I like this topic because I was wondering if anyone is able to get the plow/atv into the bed of their truck.


I am


----------



## pby98

i use a 6x12 landscape trailer with fold down mesh ramps. makes it real fast and convinent. but most of my jobs with the atv are close so i just drive the wheeler there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my quad just barely safely fits in the bed of my truck without the plow on it. but I have a short bed f250 with a toolbox in the bed.

the day I bought my quad and brought it home








my 6x12 trailer and the one quad


----------



## chuckraduenz

this is how i hall mine. paid $100 for the trailer. added sides, led tail, and marker lights. i hang the plow just over the front of the trailer, and un hook the winch from the plow and hook the winch to hooks on the inside of the trailer. im looking to add two more hooks to the rear of it.










works for me, easy on, easy off.....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

chuckraduenz;745878 said:


> works for me, easy on, easy off.....


funny you say that. I was loading my atv up on the trailer yesterday to get ready to go ice fishing today and the ups man was walking up the drive as I was pulling up onto my trailer. and he said easy on, easy off.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

switched the tires over, put the plow back on. I am ready to go ice fishing today. this is how I haul my atv with the plow on.


----------



## sublime68charge

I drive my ATV the 5 blocks I need to go to get to the drives that I due,

but here is an option.http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/1027115233.html

don't know nothing about them at all just what I read in the add.


----------



## xraybox

sublime68charge;749748 said:


> but here is an option.http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/1027115233.html
> 
> don't know nothing about them at all just what I read in the add.


That looks interesting, I might just try and make one.


----------



## chuckraduenz

xraybox;750207 said:


> That looks interesting, I might just try and make one.


that woudnt work on a full size wheeler,that might evon be dangerous. i can under sand a 50cc or simalar. but not a 700lb atv. great idea.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We use a landscape trailer....


----------



## Viperjry

I found this site:

http://www.discountramps.com/atv_carrier.htm

Says it can handle up to 700 lbs.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i stand corrected. but still id trust a trailer first. somethin about 700lbs ish hangen by a small tube just dosent feel right to me. i also dont think it work to well with a sportsman 500+ with a plow on it. maybe a sportman 300. but thats my thoughts.


----------



## Viperjry

I feel the same way you do chuckraduenz. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Steve G.

chuckraduenz;750536 said:


> i stand corrected. but still id trust a trailer first. somethin about 700lbs ish hangen by a small tube just dosent feel right to me. i also dont think it work to well with a sportsman 500+ with a plow on it. maybe a sportman 300. but thats my thoughts.


I agree, I have a 740LB sportsman 600 + weight of plow and I don't think the 60" blade would fit much less 800Lb+! if you have an 8ft bed w/o tool box it'll work fine w/ plow.


----------



## sublime68charge

yea I don't know either about it. 

but the orginal thread poseter was tired of using a trailer and need bed space to haul the ice melt so something like what I posted up may be the ticket. though I would make sure your truck/Hitch/ATV all fit within the specs of everything if you due go this route.

just throwing Idea's out there.


----------



## snowblowertruck

I have an mv7 with a 60" Glacier blade and I front load it into the bed of my truck. I also carry three shovels over thedriver's sede wheel well, two bags of salt under the machine and one bag on each floor board of the machine. I turn the walk behind spreader upside down (to keep the snow out of it) and put it between the blade and the machine. I also have two cahins in the bed of the truck for "just in case". The ramps that I use to load and unload the machine I keep on the passenger side wheel well, bungied in. I lost one of the ramps once, and they are too expencive to loose, so now I keep them bungied in. This set up is about 3" to long to close the tailgate with the machine in the bed so I took it off. This arrangement works extremely well for me. When I'm not plowing with the mv7, it acts as ballast for plowing with the truck.


----------



## rootem

I back mine onto the truck so I don't have to remove the plow.


----------



## sven_502

snowblowertruck;751067 said:


> I have an mv7 with a 60" Glacier blade and I front load it into the bed of my truck. I also carry three shovels over thedriver's sede wheel well, two bags of salt under the machine and one bag on each floor board of the machine. I turn the walk behind spreader upside down (to keep the snow out of it) and put it between the blade and the machine. I also have two cahins in the bed of the truck for "just in case". The ramps that I use to load and unload the machine I keep on the passenger side wheel well, bungied in. I lost one of the ramps once, and they are too expencive to loose, so now I keep them bungied in. This set up is about 3" to long to close the tailgate with the machine in the bed so I took it off. This arrangement works extremely well for me. When I'm not plowing with the mv7, it acts as ballast for plowing with the truck.


AHA! I couldnt figure out who had the mv7 on this site. Could you load up some pics of that bulldoz sorry atv in the atv pics thread or here? Those are awesome.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I just bought a pair of reese folding 7' ramps for $50 for both last night, they are a year old. I love craigslist


----------



## Longae29

We use Cube Vans.....stay out of the salt spray, salt stays dry, machine stays dry. (also not cheap though)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here are pics of the ramps I bought for $50


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice ramps i need a new set


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hondarecon4435;764860 said:


> nice ramps i need a new set


look on craigslist. I found those for $50 and I was like wow for $50 if I never use them not losing that much $$$. It beats pulling the trailer around lol.


----------



## sven_502

I actually have the best setup I've ever seen for quick loading an atv on a trailer. Not what I use it for, but it would work for what you guys are saying. The trailer is a 5x8 single axle, but the whole box part dumps or sort of pivots in the center. You undo a pin at the front, and it lets the box loose so you can stand on the back, drop the rear end, and drive on, and as you drive on the trailer it drops back down. No ramps involved. What I figured out after was that if you undo the pin, and drive up to it with a 4x4, press the front tires against the rear of the trailer, and give it gas, the tires will force the trailer down and you drive up. If you guys have plows you could just do it in reverse. I'll take some pics tomorrow of what I mean, It woudl work great for somebody doing 1 atv. Another thing I like about this trailer though is the longer tongue is awsome, because you can literally jackknife the trailer 90 degrees to load something in the rear of the truck.


----------



## snowblowertruck

sven_502;764495 said:


> AHA! I couldnt figure out who had the mv7 on this site. Could you load up some pics of that bulldoz sorry atv in the atv pics thread or here? Those are awesome.


What kind of pics are you looking for?


----------



## sven_502

Any pics, but its plowsite so we wouldnt be mad if you posted plowing pics either. I just think they're a cool atv and hardly anybody has them.


----------



## sven_502

Here's some pics of the trailer I was talking about. I want to paint it this summer since it looks like sh*****t but its a tough trailer, and I thought somebody might like the idea of how it loads.


----------



## rangerguy83

I have a 5 x 10 that tilts to. It works out pretty slick, no ramps to lug around.


----------



## sven_502

I would love for this trailer to be a double axle 6x12 instead, but if it was, itd be way too heavy to dump like it does, and I'd have to have a hydro dump, which I wouldnt complain about either. A 6x12 would be perfect though because it would fit mine and both my buddies atvs sideways.


----------



## snowblowertruck

Here are a couple of pics of the "TANK"... I mean the mv7.


----------



## snowblowertruck

I don't have any pics of it plowing, as you can see....we don't have enough snow to plow to get any pics. This is my all around work horse. I pick this usually before I get on the tractor, within reason. A person would be amazed to witness only a small portion of the things that I do with this machine.


----------



## sven_502

I think a 6'6 unimount would fit on that beast perfectly lol.


----------



## snowblowertruck

Yeah, make it a v plow....mvp plus. I'd be able to really make good time then, and wouldn't even need ballast!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## hondarecon4435

what happened to ur truck man


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hondarecon4435;767668 said:


> what happened to ur truck man


I bought it like that. but I did the body work and didnt put the right primer on it so it is rusting a little bit. But I will fix it. I am gonna paint the entire truck this year. I only paid $8400 for the truck and it is an 03 fully loaded with a 8ft mm2 plow and it had 120k on it. I didnt care about the damage because I knew how to fix it.


----------



## Cat Man 77

chuckraduenz;750536 said:


> i stand corrected. but still id trust a trailer first. somethin about 700lbs ish hangen by a small tube just dosent feel right to me. i also dont think it work to well with a sportsman 500+ with a plow on it. maybe a sportman 300. but thats my thoughts.


Wait a second. You will tow anything off of that hitch. Why not your quad??? As long as the hitch was a heavy enough tongue rating you will be fine that way. All i would do is brace the hell out of that carrier


----------



## snowblowertruck

Cat Man 77;767816 said:


> Wait a second. You will tow anything off of that hitch. Why not your quad??? As long as the hitch was a heavy enough tongue rating you will be fine that way. All i would do is brace the hell out of that carrier


I wouldn't feel safe with my quad hanging off the back of the truck like that either. I can see your point of hauling some real heavy stuff with the hitch, BUT there's always an axle or two..... or three underneath the load to help support the weight. That carrier is not something that I would consider for hauling my quad around.


----------



## sven_502

snowblowertruck;767915 said:


> I wouldn't feel safe with my quad hanging off the back of the truck like that either. I can see your point of hauling some real heavy stuff with the hitch, BUT there's always an axle or two..... or three underneath the load to help support the weight. That carrier is not something that I would consider for hauling my quad around.


Your truck would be doing wheelies hanging that mv7 off the back lol. Save front tire wear.


----------



## Cat Man 77

snowblowertruck;767915 said:


> I wouldn't feel safe with my quad hanging off the back of the truck like that either. I can see your point of hauling some real heavy stuff with the hitch, BUT there's always an axle or two..... or three underneath the load to help support the weight. That carrier is not something that I would consider for hauling my quad around.


i understand what you're saying but, it would be tongue weight. it doesn't matter how many axles you have because there will be tongue weight.


----------



## sven_502

Cat Man 77;767956 said:


> i understand what you're saying but, it would be tongue weight. it doesn't matter how many axles you have because there will be tongue weight.


Your right theres tongue weight but the average hitch if its rated for 6000lbs or so the tongue weight is like 600 (at least on mine) and his mv7 weighs 1000lb dry, never mind the plow or the weight of that rack itself. I would imagine that would sway dangerously. You might be okay with a small honda fourtrax 300 or something but personally I wouldnt try that stunt.


----------



## snowblowertruck

Cat Man 77;767956 said:


> i understand what you're saying but, it would be tongue weight. it doesn't matter how many axles you have because there will be tongue weight.


I just don't think that a 2"x 2" piece of square stock is strong enough for that sort of task. You have to take into consideration the amount of weight that is going to multiplied because of the weight on the end of the "lever". Now when I say lever... think of it like this, take a 50 pound bag of corn and lift it with one hand and hold it one inch from your chest. Now take that same 50 pound bag with one hand and hold it at an arms length away (arm fully extended), now that's a hell of a lot heavier than holding it next to your chest. Same thing applies to the hitch on the truck, just because it's rated for 600 pounds doesn't mean that it will haul 600 pounds, 4 plus feet from the hitch. Now if there were more braces, pending on how the were attached, I might feel better about the rack idea. 
So as far as my quad hauling.... I will keep loading it into the bed of the truck or I'll load it on the trailer if I need more hauling capabilities.


----------



## SQuad

tymusic In the province of Quebec I can legaly drive my ATV on the road because it is registered as a vehicule dedicated to snow removal. The plate runs November till April.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Go big or go home!




























Honestly, big trailers are not very feasible for doing large plow routes unless parked centrally. Just wanted to share.


----------



## chuckraduenz




----------



## IPLOWSNO

damn i had mine loaded the other day and didnt take a pic. 5x8 with a blade and it fit nice.


----------



## bowhuntr86

DISCOUNT RAMPS.COM MAY HAVE SOMRETHING OF USE TO YOU i WORK FOR THE CO. BUT DONT KNO THE PROD. THAT WELL SORRY IF IM NOT ALLOWED TO ADVERTISE JUS TRYIN TO HELP HOPE IT DOES - MARK U.


----------

